# Well I learned something about geckos



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I've heard a long debate about whether leopard geckos (or all geckos for that matter) can see red spectrum or blue spectrum light. Well after the non uv black light burnt out in his cage my leo's behavior changed. Before he used to stick to his hides but now he's all over the place. So I guess the blue light bothered him? 

Which leads me to my other discovery, apparently the terrestrial leopard gecko likes to climb seeing as how he seems to enjoy worrying me by climbing the exoterra backing in his cage. As well as climbing the fake hollow tree, that is his cool hide, and laying on top of it. It's cute and all but still I'm all :shock:!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, two of my leo's ADORE climbing! I used to have a tree she could climb but she also kept falling off whenever I'd come near because she'd tried to crawl towards me to escape >.< silly girl! They also jump off of it too. Boy, gecko's sure are bouncy! I'm surprised they hadn't broken a limb doing it but I removed it after a time because I'd worry too much lol. It then went to my best friend's bearded dragon juvie who now barely fits on the limb she's getting so big!!

I only have a heat light for during the day times but it goes on and off periodically through the day to give them a break but still heat up the air. I turn it off more during the summer since it's warmer anyway, just during the winter I need a little help to keep the room warmer because it's upstairs unfortunately. They don't seem to mind the light though and I often find the girls basking almost under the light. It's not like they don't have plenty of hides either, it's just what they've found to be comfortable I guess!

I have yet to try blue or red lights for the night though. So, you said you had blue but have you tried the reds yet?


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

No I haven't tried the red lights yet, I may or may not because the blue seemed to bother him. I use a low watt appliance light for the day/night cycle in his cage and UTH for heat seeing as how leopard geckos are nocturnal and absorb most of their warmth through their bellies.

I might try a red light if I can find one that isn't a heat light or too bright since I know no matter what color the light they can still detect it. Most Agree that night lights are purely for the people that keep them as the geckos can see well in the dark in one way or another.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, my guy and girls love the darker lights. I have a UTH as well, the light I have is the regular soft white like 40watt bulbs just to give a little dryer feel to the tank, otherwise, it's too damp. Mine haven't seemed to mind the bulb though, as I mentioned, they do sleep out under the hides as well half the time and the other part, they are in the hides when they aren't awake.


----------

